# Fish pedicures: Carp rid human feet of scaly skin



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I'm tempted to make all kinds of wise cracks, but I'm also trying hard to behave myself. 

Fish pedicures: Carp rid human feet of scaly skin

ALEXANDRIA, Va. (AP)  Ready for the latest in spa pampering? Prepare to dunk your tootsies in a tank of water and let tiny carp nibble away.

Fish pedicures are creating something of a splash in the D.C. area, where a northern Virginia spa has been offering them for the past four months. John Ho, who runs the Yvonne Hair and Nails salon with his wife, Yvonne Le, said 5,000 people have taken the plunge so far.

http://ap.google.com/article/ALeqM5hzJgRAaYCJMvjh98hAk45as3DPgwD9227B780


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I've only got one word in reaction to this......EEEEEEEW! :fish2:

...the only thing I've ever done with a carp (after playing it) was to give it to my father-in-law for trap bait.


----------

